# ANYONE in JAPAN



## ben1157

I don't live in Japan but I travel there at least once a year and I'm always interested in finding new stores in the Tokyo area.... 
I'll be there next weekend actually. Any stores other than "Aquaforest" and "An Aquarium" that you could recommend?


----------



## verty

ben1157 said:


> I don't live in Japan but I travel there at least once a year and I'm always interested in finding new stores in the Tokyo area....
> I'll be there next weekend actually. Any stores other than "Aquaforest" and "An Aquarium" that you could recommend?


I am going to Japan for the 1st time in January. I have gotten Aquaforest down as a aquarium store I must visit. Just wondering if you found any new aquarium stores to check out in Tokyo? Also if you know of any good ones in Osaka or Kyoto please let me know


----------



## mofiki

im stationed at Yokota AB there is a store called PD largest fresh water and brackish section I have seen.


----------

